# HLA Snow Wing



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

Is anyone using a HLA Snow Wing? Does it work well? Prices?


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Everything you read on here will tell you it will plow as fast as 2-3 trucks depending on conditions. I had one on a tractor for one winter. It was a 9-15 3200 series and with a poor operator it still out plowed a truck.

Price will depend on size, series and how it is mounted. Around 10k to start and up from there.

I just bought a used 10-16 for my Cat.


----------



## Brad3403 (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe a skid will out-plow a truck 2-1with even just a large snow bucket. At 10 grand plus I'm not sure how much of a benefit it would be. I really like the idea of the Degelman Speed Blade.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I have 3, all 4200 series a 9-15, 10-16 & 12-18 all on Puma CVT's, I have 3 trucks with 1 with an xls, and 2 with 9.5 XV's, they aren't even in the same league as far as plowing large lots. The snow wing is a super efficient plow, and I've had very few issues with them.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Brad3403;1651133 said:


> I believe a skid will out-plow a truck 2-1with even just a large snow bucket. At 10 grand plus I'm not sure how much of a benefit it would be. I really like the idea of the Degelman Speed Blade.


Have they changed that blade to add a trip mechanism yet?

The only thing I don't really like about the Horst blade is the paint job. Seems to fade fast.


----------



## slc12345 (Feb 18, 2008)

We have one on a loader opens up to 18' wide. IT is no where near compares to a pusher, this thing will run circles around pushers plows, buckets, ect. Yes they are a lot of money but will pay for it self back for years to come


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The blades have always had a bottom trip edge, but there is no trip on the wings. This hasn't been a problem as long as the operator never runs the outside wing fully closed when the blade is angled.
Horst has improved it's paint process in the last couple of years, they now use a primer under the paint, even after a couple of winters the blades look good.

Bill


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

we run 4 of them 3 10-16 1 12-18 all front 3pth mount on fendt tractors models 716-926. held up well but you need the 24 inch ext. or when wing comes back if you hit something it tears up the lugs on the front tires and they are the narrow tires. the other big problem we had is the last one we got had the electric setup on it. the plug is a joke and wiring is a disaster colors do not match any where book shows 3 wires and no color codes unit wiring is 4 wire. this unit going to be change to all hyd. lines to outlets like the other 3 never a problem.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Brad3403;1651133 said:


> I believe a skid will out-plow a truck 2-1with even just a large snow bucket. At 10 grand plus I'm not sure how much of a benefit it would be. I really like the idea of the Degelman Speed Blade.


Must be piss poor blade on the pickup or a bad operator. A Snowing is a more productive blade then a Speed blade and then add that it trips and you have a winner.


----------



## Dakotakid (Dec 14, 2007)

*What size Puma for the 12-19*

What size pumas are you running, any duals or rear balast?



nsmilligan;1651489 said:


> I have 3, all 4200 series a 9-15, 10-16 & 12-18 all on Puma CVT's, I have 3 trucks with 1 with an xls, and 2 with 9.5 XV's, they aren't even in the same league as far as plowing large lots. The snow wing is a super efficient plow, and I've had very few issues with them.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

We're running 2 130's and a 145, all CVT's, no duals, but running snow tires, rear wheel weights, and blower or spreader on the 3 point hitch.


----------



## Rockvalley rob (Feb 25, 2010)

Have 12-18 snow wing and love it. Only problem we have is the snow wing cutting edges getting full of snow and ice and then they will not float as they should. Anybody have a solution for this problem??


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Rockvalley rob;1715062 said:


> Have 12-18 snow wing and love it. Only problem we have is the snow wing cutting edges getting full of snow and ice and then they will not float as they should. Anybody have a solution for this problem??


I am always having that problem with mine as well, I swing by a coin car wash and spray up in the wings with some warm water and that frees them up for a bit.


----------



## muff (Jan 5, 2008)

I've got a 12-18 on a wheel loader. It's very productive. And very well built. Thinking about getting a 3200 for my skid steer. That or a Kage. 

My only complaint is that the seals went out of the Helac motors that drive the wings way too prematurely I feel. I use mine on my own properties only, probably about 40 hours total in a season. Seals only lasted 4 seasons.


----------



## thatstherule (Mar 24, 2015)

If you are looking for an HLA, I have three for sale. 2 - SB3200W914 and 1 - SB4200W1218.


----------

